# Strewth! she's a little ripper



## Majorstrain (Dec 29, 2009)

Well I'll be buggered, my first engine finished and it runs. woohoo1

I started Elmer's little beam (#24) when I first got into the hobby a year ago. I got stuck at the point of making the cranks and linkages so left the little girl on the shelf while I distracted myself making tools. 

Well after getting through a quick change tool post and ER32 collet chuck, along with some others bits and pieces It was time to have another go at it. *club*
It also helped that Nev ('Nev McK') a fellow hobby machinist from down the road, put me to shame when he started Brian's double scale beam well after me and finished it as well. stickpoke He cast the magority of his stock from scrap. Thm:

The year between start and finish has seen me pick up the knowledge and skills to finish her. 
That is entirely due to the excellent contributions by all the members of this forum on all manner of topics. :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:
Thanks guys and gals. Thm:

Well here she is, less a little bling and a wood base. 
For size comparison, the flywheel is 2 1/2" diameter and the base is 3 3/4" long. The piston rod is 1/16"






And the Video 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_3UVk_0spU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L_3UVk_0spU[/ame]

This is the running pressure.
I think I need a more accurate pressure gauge on the old compressor. ;D





I changed a couple of things, one was to make the link from piston to beam solid and leave out the shaft guide.





And I made a split eccentric strap. 





Your not gonna wipe the smile off my dial for a while. ;D The wife can't understand it, certifiable she says.(just kidding, she's happy too. I start on the kitchen again now)

Cheers ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D
Phil

ps. Now to fit the granite wobbler into the schedule.


----------



## precisionmetal (Dec 29, 2009)

Beautiful!!

Nice, nice work!  :bow:


----------



## arnoldb (Dec 29, 2009)

Phil, a very nice looker and runner! - Well done!
And the feeling of seeing that first one done & running - unforgettable ;D

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## tel (Dec 29, 2009)

*Onya Phil!!!*

*Alluz knew you'd get there.*


----------



## b.lindsey (Dec 29, 2009)

Beautiful job Phil...no matter how long it took...the end result and the learning along the way is what counts. This is not the easiest engine to build, especially as a first one, so the skills acquired should open up a lot of options going forward. What do you have planned for the next build? ;D

Regards,
Bill


----------



## steamer (Dec 29, 2009)

Onya is right!....Nice Work!

Dave


----------



## gbritnell (Dec 29, 2009)

Great first engine Phil and it's not the easiest one you could have picked. I'm sure you have great satisfaction knowing you completed it. Now that your feet are wet, what's your next project?
gbritnell


----------



## hammers-n-nails (Dec 29, 2009)

i dont think ive ever seen a small engine that would run that slow, sure is smooth. good work.


----------



## Philjoe5 (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice engine Phil.  :bow: To me, particularly impressive to be built on that scale. That smile doesn't ever go away by the way. ;D Good on ya,

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Majorstrain (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'm still smiling. ;D
So much so that I'm going to subject you to another video. 
I found a new use for the rotary table :big:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWUSjRBg1FQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cWUSjRBg1FQ[/ame]

"Straight to the pool room for this one!" 

For those not in the know, that's a paraphrased quote from a great Australian movie "The Castle"
Dam funny, and a must see if you haven't already.

The next build will be an engine of a more simple design but from a much more difficult material. *bang*

 Granite
It will be from some bore samples that I have left over from another job. They were taken from 1000 meters underground.
The diamond burs, drills and polishing pads I ordered last month have arrived, so now its just down to the decision of making a rocker or wobbler engine.

The idea of a rocking rock engine appeals , but that is a mighty thin piston to be made out of stone. :wall:

Well we'll see,
Cheers and thanks again for your support.
Phil


----------



## Metal Butcher (Dec 29, 2009)

Congratulations on you successful build. :bow:

They do have a way of making us grin from ear to ear.

Great work!

-MB


----------



## shred (Dec 29, 2009)

Rotary Table display stand, I love it.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 29, 2009)

Congratulations! Wonderful engine.

That grin is contagious. Very very happy for you.


----------



## winklmj (Dec 29, 2009)

Sweet! Very nice. Smooth runner. I love the rotary table display--kinda like a car show. But where are the sexy models showing it off?


----------



## deere_x475guy (Dec 29, 2009)

Really nice craftsmanship shown here...Congrats and that rotary table display was a nice touch.


----------



## Seanol (Dec 29, 2009)

Majorstrain,
What a beautiful engine! I like it a lot and it runs slow!
This one is in the rotation for build, someday!

Congrats again and good on ya,

Sean


----------



## bentprop (Dec 29, 2009)

What a little cracker,Phil.And so smooth running.Congrats.
Funny you should mention"the castle".It was on the box here(nz) last week.I reckon it's one of the best oz films ever made.


----------



## seagar (Dec 29, 2009)

Good onya Phil,beautiful job mate. :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

Ian(seagar)
Coffs Harbour,
Australia.


----------



## rake60 (Dec 29, 2009)

Congrats Phil.

Beautiful Runner! :bow:

Rick


----------



## Majorstrain (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks guys,

Nipped out to the shed and gave it another run this morning. ;D

Next time I might clean the RT and iron the back drop (shop rag).
Hmmm, that would be just a bit too over the top. Rof}

 ;D Phil ;D


----------



## Maryak (Dec 30, 2009)

tel  said:
			
		

> *Onya Phil!!!*



Me too from half way between. :bow: :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Deanofid (Dec 30, 2009)

It's fab, Phil! Nice looking job, and a crackin' good runner. Really nice to see a first engine, and this one is a winner. Good work!

Dean


----------



## kvom (Dec 30, 2009)

That engine was also my first, and it's certainly a good one to learn many useful techniques while building. Congrats! Doesn't matter how long it takes either.

Like you I made the connecting strap in one piece, so great minds just think alike.  8)

A granite engine will be something to see,


----------

